# CANADA; Calling all London, Ontario MEMBERS:



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Earlier this week a new member kindly found and caught an AGSG Bird in London, Ontario. 


Please see the thread here: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f46/i-found-a-banded-pigeon-39483.html

_*Can anyone offer this Bird a forever home. If yes PLEASE see the Contact info. at the bottom of the listed thread!*_
Thank YOU!!!!!


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

i posted and set an e-mail to rob


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Yay!

Thank You,
Hilly


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

no problem anything i can do to help out


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

mookeeman said:


> no problem anything i can do to help out


That is wonderful, God bless you for your kindness!


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

thank you


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

*THANK YOU Tyler!!!!!*



mookeeman said:


> no problem anything i can do to help out


Oh Tyler----YEA!!!!! (((I'm doing my boogie dance))) Ok don't picture that!!! ROFLOL. I haven't had much time online today... sorry I had given no response by me earlier!

THANK YOU so very MUCH... I had my heart sick about making sure there was a place for this one to go! 

Rob is becoming attached to him, and I hope that he will decide to make a forever commitment.... He just emailed me. I guess we will wait and see, on this one.

*Having said that I know that when the decision is to find a new home it usually becomes an urgent choice,* in which I wanted to make sure this one has a place to go.... THANK YOU so much for offering! It means the world to me...


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

yes also he is looking for grit and in stead of buying a big bag that last me 2 months i ask'd him to come get some from me (there is only one place i know to get it it's like 70lb


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

mookeeman said:


> yes also he is looking for grit and in stead of buying a big bag that last me 2 months i ask'd him to come get some from me (there is only one place i know to get it it's like 70lb


You da' MAN!  You rock... so very kind of you... I know what you mean I have a 50 lb bag and 7 birds!!! LOL... Thanks for helping him out... Maybe you could show him your set up and give him a few tips on taking care of the pijie... Could you.... if you wouldn't mind giving him one of the Spartrix I sent you and show him how to give it to the bird...It would be a good idea to treat it.!


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

mookeeman said:


> yes also he is looking for grit and in stead of buying a big bag that last me 2 months i ask'd him to come get some from me (there is only one place i know to get it it's like 70lb


Just take some off brownie or ur dad when they buy the bags Lol..


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

ya jenn i dont mind at all if he has any questions i would be happy to answer


----------

